# Software to find laptop configuration ???



## CadCrazy (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there any software to find configuration of hp/compaq laptop because i have recently purchased compaq v 6409 tu laptop .It come preinstalled with free dos. no driver cd or user manual provided which mention the drivers required and source. Also the model is not listed on their website.So it is very difficult for me to find the xp/vista drivers for this laptop. I downloaded drivers used in other hp notebooks, some are working with this laptop while others are not like audio driver ( every driver i downloaded say no device found).Also i do t know each and every driver required to be installed on it.

Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

It will work but u need to first download and install High Denfinition Bus driver (Or whatever hell was it named)

Gave me a lot of problem as i brought Compaq laptop for my friend and then couldnt activate its sound. First install this then use the audio driver. It'll solve ur problem.

Either search for it urself or i may post a link lil later whn i find it (Tough job for me now as m on dialup now at home  )

Its UAA archietecture Driver (Found it) 

Go here "ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/"

n download sp32646.exe

n then install it n after this use ur Sound driver


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks buddy, i ll try it. I also want wifi , bluetooth drivers.Will you plz help me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2007)

this is what i found:

Compaq Presaro V6409TU:Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5300  (1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB) / Intel 945GM Express Chipset / 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz) / 120 GB Serial ATA / 8X SuperMulti Drive Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD Writer  /15.4” Colour TFT ; BrightView™ WideScreen / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / High Speed 56K Modem / Integrated 10/100 BaseT ; Broadband ready / Wireless LAN 802.11b/g / 5-In-1 Digital Media Reader /  ExpressCard/54 slot / Battery 6 Cell Lithium Ion /Three USB 2.0 Ports / Operating System Free DOS / Weight – 2.65 Kgs

since it has intel 945 chipset and is a centrio branded model, any intel driver (945 series) will work for its graphics, chipset, wifi and possibly audio needs too.

also, regarding BT the microsoft stack should work fine (it is already built into windows)


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> also, regarding BT the microsoft stack should work fine (it is already built into windows)


what is this ms stack n where to find it ???

I downloaded Conexant High-Definition Audio Driver which is working for vista but this is not for xp.Which driver will work in vista ????????????


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 24, 2007)

yes at least they should have provided drivers cd


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 24, 2007)

This is  the reason Compaq sux. I bot a laptop for 39000, they gave me 3 discs with manuals in different languages but no driver cd, I was like.....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 25, 2007)

simply go to the support website and run the auto-detect tool. worked brilliantly for me. then keep the model no it reports at hand for later use.

BTW Compaq does not suck. it provides very affordable but moderate performance laptops. which is good for everything other then high res gaming, as is the belief of me and some other compaq notebook owner friends around me. 

see compaq search. it has all but the models but not 6409.. i think ur model no is incorrect.

see Locating the Product Number for laptops on hp site.

download the  HP Total Care tool and install. then press F1 on desktop for windows help and from the new customized HP help page click on product information . it will tell u the exact model and config etc. req. internet connection.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2007)

When i tried to install  Support Software for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless Technology (Microsoft Windows Vista), it says no bluetooth device found.Is it because this model do t support bluetooth ??????????


----------



## aniladavally (Jul 25, 2007)

hi recently I have bought 6409tu model..........even I experienced problem installing drivers.....for audio you can install the audio drivers of v6001xx.It will work for windows XP


----------



## tahirgreat2000 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tried my best to get the drivers for 6409tu and the best part is that the hp website does not know about such a laptop. After mixing and matching many drivers I still do not have the LAN (Ethernet controller) and one unknown device. Can any1 help me out?? ANd is any1 having problems while resuming the comp 4m standby on xp?? What could b the rsn??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2007)

try this software to find info about almost all devices on ur system:
*www.fileflash.com/program/22117/


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 27, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> It will work but u need to first download and install High Denfinition Bus driver (Or whatever hell was it named)
> 
> Gave me a lot of problem as i brought Compaq laptop for my friend and then couldnt activate its sound. First install this then use the audio driver. It'll solve ur problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear atleast now sound is working
But still there are lot of unknown devices



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> try this software to find info about almost all devices on ur system:
> *www.fileflash.com/program/22117/



will try this and tell the result


----------

